# Need help identifying a tractor/mower



## BigDig31 (Feb 28, 2019)

Looking to identify the tractor and the mower and even the trailer in the photo below. I am also unsure as to what is pictured on the back of the truck (some kind of pump?) any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Not sure I have a few guesses someone might know though. Its a nice looking tractor, and bushhog though.


----------



## BigDig31 (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks wjjones. I am open to guesses as well. I do not have much knowledge on tractors/mowers.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Paint colour suggests a Kubota, model unknown, -- and the slasher/bush hog has wings that can be lowered hydraulically when needed for full width cutting, -- and each unit being hydraulically driven, the operator can use one, two or the three sections to do his cuts, our council has a number of these for use around Townsville and these are coupled to 4X4 John Deeres.

The trailer is a low loader, I can't help you with the make, I am sure someone will come up with info for you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Why would you need that information?!? Is there a "For Sale" sign on this gear? Even though your request sounds a bit vague, I'll take a shot at it. It looks to be a Kioti DK55, and Shulte Brand rotary cutter, a compressor on the back of the truck and perhaps a PJ deck over tandem trailer with dual wheels. With the load it has, it's probably a gooseneck trailer as well.


----------



## BigDig31 (Feb 28, 2019)

Thank you for all the replies. As for the post, I am researching the of the weight of the load on the back of the truck.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

It would be interesting to hear your results if you felt inclined to post them, -- that is a lot of tractor to be sitting on the rear of that twin cab ute, and could be liquid in the tyres too, plus air compressor and even the forward weight of the low loader, one would expect that the twin cab would have dual rear wheel setup.

I hope you have success in your endeavors.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Kioti, or mahindra.


----------

